# My First-born



## Dog Biscuit (Jul 23, 2007)

After two years of collecting, experimenting, and general frustration, my "First-born arrived 7/20/07. This 6.8 gram "'Lil Nugget" is the result of combining 3 pounds 7 ounces of mixed fingers and the application of AP and HCl/Clorox methods, found in this incredible forum. There is no way to express my gratitude to all of you who have helped and encouraged me through the process..Thank you all.      

Mike

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x73/Ooopsiemybad/5Nubbins011.jpg

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x73/Ooopsiemybad/5Nubbins012.jpg


----------



## Noxx (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice, I like it.
The fingers came from where ?


----------



## Dog Biscuit (Jul 23, 2007)

Noxx,

These fingers came from a complete mix of old and new materials. I had become frustrated trying to run small batches and failing, so I just trimmed everything I had and ran it. Most were purchased on ebay before the prices went into orbit.

Mike


----------

